# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Eva Air tung vé rẻ chỉ 698 USD đi Mỹ

## vietmyair01

Eva Air tung vé rẻ chỉ 698 USD đi Mỹ
*Ve may bay di my*

Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ vừa mới cập nhật được từ hãng hàng không Eva Air công văn thông báo chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt cho các *vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi Mỹ* với giá vé hấp dẫn chỉ 698 USD cho hành trình khứ hồi từ Sài Gòn đi Los Angeles và 720 USD cho hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Seatle. Theo Việt Mỹ nhận thấy thì đây đã là một mức giá vé máy bay hợp lý để bạn và gia đình làm chuyến đi du lịch đến Mỹ đấy nhé.


*ve may bay*

Bạn nên chú ý là giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế phí, tuy nhiên nếu tính tổng cộng tiền thì giá vé vẫn còn ở mức giá rẻ, không quá cao so với các ngày bay khác không nàm trong chương trình khuyến mãi của Eva Air. Hạng đặt chỗ là VL1MVN cho hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Los Angeles, hạng QL3MVN cho hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Seatle. Thời gian bạn bắt đầu đặt vé đó là từ ngày 04/10/2013 đến 17/10/2013, lưu ý thời gian khởi hành cho chuyến du lịch đến Los Angeles và Seatle để sắp xếp chuyến đi cho hợp lý nhé bạn.

Để săn được các vé máy bay giá rẻ thì ngoài việc thường xuyên cập nhật các trang website vé máy bay của hãng và của phòng vé Việt Mỹ thì thời gian nhanh chậm chính là yếu tố quyết định để bạn có thể sở hữu được tấm *vé máy bay giá rẻ* hay không, vì thế ngay khi vừa biết được thông tin vé máy bay nào có giá rẻ thì hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ đặt vé với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ càng sớm càng tốt để chụp lấy tấm vé máy bay giá rẻ nhé.

Liên hệ đặt *vé máy bay đi Mỹ* tại phòng vé Việt Mỹ qua số điện thoại:

0915 699 901 - 0915 699 971 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937
Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ
Địa chỉ: 52 Tân Kỳ Tân Quý, P.Tây Thạnh, Q Tân Phú
Yahoo/Sky: vemaybayvietmy, vietmyair, vietmyair01, vietmyair02
Điện thoại: (08)38909936/ 37 - 0915 699 901 – 0915 699 971
Website: www.phongvevietmy.com
Đại lý chính thức Lion Air & Tiger Airways Tại Việt Nam

----------

